# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Hacks présents en McM - PvP

## canard pc

Salut, 

de plus en plus répandus, les hacks en mcm et pvp, et les langues se délient : 

http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showth...9#post25941279

http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showth...4#post25942024

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-13...-des-hacks.htm

http://www.gamekult.com/forum/topic-...4#post20190394

Votre ressenti, vos expériences sur la question dans GW2 ?

----------


## dragou

> Salut, 
> 
> de plus en plus répandus, les hacks en mcm et pvp, et les langues se délient : 
> 
> http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showth...9#post25941279
> 
> http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showth...4#post25942024
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-13...-des-hacks.htm
> ...


Pourtant bien informé sur les évènements sur gw2 je ne connaissais pas ces phénomènes, preuve que anet essaye bien de ne pas faire de mauvaise pub concernant les hack......

Je dirai que c'est interpellant...

Des canards ont vu ou vécu de tels moments?

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est sympa de voir un attaché de presse commencer par ce genre de sujet, d'habitude c'est pas si sérieux  ::trollface::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Le pseudo du créateur du topic me dérange autant que le fait que ce soit un attaché de presse...

----------


## atavus

> Le pseudo du créateur du topic me dérange autant que le fait que ce soit un attaché de presse...


Je suis pas le seul au moins.

----------


## Nessou

Des cheaters, il y en a toujours eu il y en aura toujours.

----------


## canard pc

re. 

j'ai crée un compte en soirée, et honnêtement "attaché de presse" je sais même pas comment ça se fait, ou alors j'ai pas fait gaffe à l'inscription. Je suis juste un joueur gavé de la cheat en mcm c'est tout. 

Concernant le pseudo, c'est pour m'en rappeler, je suis sur canard pc, mon pseudo est le même (et à la limite osef comme c'est dit plus haut, et quelque part c'est pas pire que "ptit gras" par exemple...mais bon visiblement ça a l'air de plus vous gêner que le hack présent en pvp et rvr).

A moins que certains ici trichent eux mêmes et voient d'un mauvais oeil un sujet qui traite de ça, ou alors trouvent ça normal en fait. Aussi normal que l'inaction d'Anet à ce sujet.

Perso ce probleme en McM me désepère de plus en plus.

----------


## Yakidoo

> Des cheaters, il y en a toujours eu il y en aura toujours.


J'ajoute mon grain de sel : dans un jeu multijoueur " classique ", oui. 

Dans un MMORPG, ou tout transite et doit être " validé " par un serveur, c'est une toute autre histoire, et c'est autrement plus inquiétant.

Mais quelque part ça me concerne pas vraiment, je joue plus à GW2, je suis simplement étonné car je m'attendais pas à lire ça. J'étais au courant des bugs, mais du hack ? Nope.

Quoi que, j'avais cru voir à l'époque de l'open beta une vidéo avec un mec qui utilisait un teleport hack. Mais je pensais que c'était simplement un prototype foireux qui utilisait une faille dispo dans la BETA. On dirait que j'avais tort.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Salut, 
> 
> de plus en plus répandus, les hacks en mcm et pvp, et les langues se délient : 
> 
> http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showth...9#post25941279
> 
> http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showth...4#post25942024
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-13...-des-hacks.htm
> ...


Et on gagne quoi à répondre? J'aimerais bien un sandwich. J'aime bien les sandwich, en plus j'en aurais besoin demain midi, tu pourras me l'apporter? Tu mets ce que tu veux, du jambon par exemple, pas du cervelas c'est pas bon, et pleins de cornichons aussi, c'est bon ça.

Bref, mon avis sur les hacks dans GW2 : des hacks, il y en a plein, mais est ce les meilleurs?

----------


## purEcontact

Retournes à ton irl toi !

----------


## Ptit gras

J'aurais pas du m'appeler comme ça, on me discrimine  ::'(: 




> A moins que certains ici trichent eux mêmes et voient d'un mauvais oeil un sujet qui traite de ça, ou alors trouvent ça normal en fait.


Chez CPC on a tellement la volonté d'être des winners que ça m'étonnerais pas qu'il y en ait un ou deux qui trichent. Par exemple Vaaahn. Je pense pas qu'il soit possible d'être si mauvais sans cheat  ::trollface:: 

Sinon t'as 8 mois de retard (pour GW2), et ça s'est grandement amélioré depuis le lancement. Du coup je trouve la question à contre temps  ::huh::

----------


## Kiyo

Comme le dit Nessou, des cheaters il y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours, je me rappelle encore sur wow des goulets où j'ai découvert l'existence des speed hacks et autres joyeusetés u_u

Donc bon, pas surprise d'en voir ici malheureusement et je leur souhaite bien du courage pour en venir à bout.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Moi je me rappelle les débuts du 3W avec les gars venaient fly hack pour piquer les orbes.  :^_^:

----------


## Charmide

> Concernant le pseudo, c'est pour m'en rappeler, je suis sur canard pc, mon pseudo est le même (et à la limite osef comme c'est dit plus haut, et quelque part c'est pas pire que "ptit gras" par exemple...mais bon visiblement ça a l'air de plus vous gêner que le hack présent en pvp et rvr).


Heureusement que tu tiens pas cette tendance de tes parents, ça aurait été con d'avoir marqué "3ème étage de la clinique" comme prénom sur ton état civil  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

T'as un pseudo qui pourrait être tendancieux pour toutes personnes non-initiée.
En gros, on pourrait penser que tu représentes "Canard PC", ce qui n'est pas le cas.
Du coup, j'ai report.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> T'as un pseudo qui pourrait être tendancieux pour toutes personnes non-initiée.
> En gros, on pourrait penser que tu représentes "Canard PC", ce qui n'est pas le cas.
> Du coup, j'ai report.


Je partage ton avis.

Et le coup du :



> Concernant le pseudo, c'est pour m'en rappeler, je suis sur canard pc, mon pseudo est le même (et à la limite osef comme c'est dit plus haut, et quelque part c'est pas pire que "ptit gras" par exemple...mais bon visiblement ça a l'air de plus vous gêner que le hack présent en pvp et rvr).


C'est une des pires excuses que j'ai jamais lu.
Sur facebook, je suppose que ton compte s’appelle face book...
Non seulement, elle est complètement débile. Mais en plus, il se permet de considérer qu'un pseudo legit est comparable au sien sans connaître le background derrière "ptit gras".

Et comme indiqué plus haut, si tu te plaint du hack que maintenant, c'est que t'es à la ramasse.

De plus, ils sont bien les liens balancé, ils montrent pour certains que tu spam différents forums sur des sujets débattus à maintes reprises.

----------


## Tygra

Genre il y a du background derrière Ptit Gras  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pas la peine d'en rajouter toi  :tired:

----------


## dragou

> Genre il y a du background derrière Ptit Gras


XD

pas mieux

----------


## MrBoutade

> T'as un pseudo qui pourrait être tendancieux pour toutes personnes non-initiée.
> En gros, on pourrait penser que tu représentes "Canard PC", ce qui n'est pas le cas.
> Du coup, j'ai report.


C'est un coup à ce qu'un modo lui mette comme sous titre " représentant non-officiel". Fallait pas report, juste attendre qu'il fuit naturellement devant tant de repartie.

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Le pseudo du créateur du topic me dérange autant que le fait que ce soit un attaché de presse...


Depuis quand le fait d'être attaché de presse est il dérangeant ?

PS: J'ai fais exprès de poster ici en premier pour que mon profil soit attaché de presse au moment ou certain lirons ce post.

PPS: Avant qu'on ne me réponde que je ne connais pas la communauté je précise que j'ai lu tout le topic général v3, celui RvR et les topics de classes (sauf necro).

----------


## Maximelene

> Depuis quand le fait d'être attaché de presse est il dérangeant ?


Ça veut dire qu'il s'est inscrit "juste" pour poster ça. Généralement, les topics créés par des attachés de presse sont des topics poubelle sur lesquels ils ne reviennent jamais, souvent juste là pour faire leur pub.




> PS: J'ai fais exprès de poster ici en premier pour que mon profil soit attaché de presse au moment ou certain lirons ce post.


Ton grade affiché est celui que tu as au moment de la lecture du message, pas au moment de l'écriture du message.

----------


## Bartinoob

Les hacks en 3W ne sont pas dérangeants vu que Guild Wars est un jeu PVE.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ça c'est bien dit !

----------


## purEcontact

> PPS: Avant qu'on ne me réponde que je ne connais pas la communauté je précise que j'ai lu tout le topic général v3, celui RvR et les topics de classes (sauf necro).


You made my day.  :;):

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> You made my day.


Ah ?

PS: Zut je suis plus "attachés de presse", mon précédent message perd de son intérêt (si il en à eu un jour en fait ><).

----------


## atavus

> Ah ?
> 
> PS: Zut je suis plus "attachés de presse", mon précédent message perd de son intérêt (si il en à eu un jour en fait ><).


Tant fait pas tu auras d'autres occasions.

----------


## Korbeil

> Ah ?
> 
> PS: Zut je suis plus "attachés de presse", mon précédent message perd de son intérêt (si il en à eu un jour en fait ><).


Un compliment de la part de pure c'est limite à noter sur le calendrier monsieur  ::P:

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Un compliment de la part de pure c'est limite à noter sur le calendrier monsieur


Ah ?

Bon ben ok c'est noté ^^

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Depuis quand le fait d'être attaché de presse est il dérangeant ?
> 
> PS: J'ai fais exprès de poster ici en premier pour que mon profil soit attaché de presse au moment ou certain lirons ce post.
> 
> PPS: Avant qu'on ne me réponde que je ne connais pas la communauté je précise que j'ai lu tout le topic général v3, celui RvR et les topics de classes (sauf necro).


Donc, celui inscrit avec le pseudo "canard pc" c'était toi ?
Si c'est le cas, c'est un manque flagrant du respect des règles du forum. Que tu es pourtant supposer lire, et accepter lors de ton inscription.
Ensuite, tu ne semblait pourtant pas savoir d'ou venait le "attaché de presse", ce qui rend peu crédible l'excuse du "c'était volontaire bla bla bla".
Tout ce que tu fais dans ce topic, c'est t'enfoncer.

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est bon Tatsu je crois que le monsieur il a compris et que maintenant il a un compte avec un pseudo normal et qu'il participe normalement au forum. Plus besoin de le basher.

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Donc, celui inscrit avec le pseudo "canard pc" c'était toi ?
> Si c'est le cas, c'est un manque flagrant du respect des règles du forum. Que tu es pourtant supposer lire, et accepter lors de ton inscription.
> Ensuite, tu ne semblait pourtant pas savoir d'ou venait le "attaché de presse", ce qui rend peu crédible l'excuse du "c'était volontaire bla bla bla".
> Tout ce que tu fais dans ce topic, c'est t'enfoncer.


Non ce n'était pas moi.
Je n'est à m’excuser de rien, je parlais de mon premier message que j'ai laissé sans reposter immédiatement derrière.

Par contre ça t'arrive souvent d’agresser un nouveau sur une supposition ? Parque je ne peu pas dire que j’apprécie ton accueil.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Non ce n'était pas moi.
> Je n'est à m’excuser de rien, je parlais de mon premier message que j'ai laissé sans reposter immédiatement derrière.
> 
> Par contre ça t'arrive souvent d’agresser un nouveau sur une supposition ? Parque je ne peu pas dire que j’apprécie ton accueil.


J'ai fais une mauvais association. J'ai pensé que tu étais la même personne que l'auteur du sujet et que tu tentais de justifier ou non les propos précédents.
Ce que j'ai explicité dans mon précédent message "Si c'est le cas".
Si ce n'est pas le cas, il ne faut pas en tenir compte.
Note que ce que je supposai s'est déjà produit dans le passé, et se reproduira sans aucun doute.

----------


## Maderone

Il pensait juste que tu étais le mec qui s'appelait "canard pc"  ::): 

Grillay :/

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bon, au final ce sujet ne servant pas à grand chose, j'en appel au lock, ou à simplement le laisser sombrer dans l'oublie  :;):

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> J'ai fais une mauvais association. J'ai pensé que tu étais la même personne que l'auteur du sujet et que tu tentais de justifier ou non les propos précédents.
> Ce que j'ai explicité dans mon précédent message "Si c'est le cas".
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, il ne faut pas en tenir compte.
> Note que ce que je supposai s'est déjà produit dans le passé, et se reproduira sans aucun doute.


Ok, compris. Je n'était pas au courant que ça c'était déjas produit.

PS: J’arrête de poster ici c'était juste parque je n'avais pas envie de pas répondre à Tatsu-Kan vu mon précédent message.

----------


## purEcontact

> Un compliment de la part de pure c'est limite à noter sur le calendrier monsieur


Un compliment ?  ::o:

----------


## Kass Kroute

Mon détecteur de discussions passionnantes vient d'exploser  ::o: 
Signe qu'il est grand temps de clore ce topic...

----------

